# One Big Spawn Log



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

decided to make one big spawn log for all my spawns instead of creating individual logs for every spawn. im primarily working with two males since they're the best fathers. For now i'll show pics of one or two of the females im working with as well as the males and share spawn pics as they spawn.


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

*spawn1*

not impressed by this spawn at all. black male is eating the eggs which is very uncharacteristic of him


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

*2nd spawn.*

its not been a good week. Both males have devoured the eggs. One female didnt produce much eggs which is a surprise since she's had the longest conditioning. I'll try again probably next week.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

=\ well at least they're spawning


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

i guess so, but a spawn means absolutely nothing if the eggs get eaten..its two weeks of conditioning wasted.


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

some pics of my latest spawn. fry are doing well.


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

*black x white*

after finding a white girl, I decided to try my hand at breeding her with my black halfmoon. He's unfortunately developed slight red wash and she has none at all. After eating the eggs of his last two attempts, I don't know if it will work. But hopefully in the near future I'll get a black and white mix from this pair:-D. Pics coming soon


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

*still stalking


----------

